# top down hill riders saleries ???



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

What do these guys pull in a year ??? I was told the top guns..hill,peate,gee..ect. take in 100g plus a year


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know what they make in salary, but I'm sure the fringe benefits rock!


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope they make some bank, they should be paid for using their bodies so hard (I wonder how much the CEO of Commencal vs. Gee etc makes?)...

...but on the other hand, it is a pretty facken cool job. There are plenty of other people beating their bodies making much less doing less rewarding jobs (miners, etc.)

Athertons have played the game way smart and may not represent the norm though.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

unless you hear it from a pro, it's all hearsay and speculation.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would think that it isnt as lucrative in comparison to most other mainstream sports. I would think a modestly decent bank (sub six figs for most, 6-figs for sponsored types that help develop the next gen models and that have also swung some sweet endorsements by redbull, shimano and the like, 7 figs for the true talents and special-notables, superstars that are the "faces" of the sport..that nobody knows about outside of the sport btw), lots of swag for all and third tier (maybe fourth) poon while out on the circuit (hey, just sayin... no motoGP paddock girl types hanging out in the woods and mountains last I heard). 

I'm totally guessing here btw...'cept for the circuit trimminz..


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

> I would think a modestly decent bank (sub six figs for most, 6-figs for sponsored types that help develop the next gen models and that have also swung some sweet endorsements by redbull, shimano and the like, 7 figs for the true talents and special-notables, superstars that are the "faces" of the sport


Ha!

-KT


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

All I know is they are underpaid for what they do.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Mignarly signin up for a mil per year


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Well, they have their frame sponsor, component sponsor, suspension sponsor (which can also be listed as their component sponsor), tire sponsor, wheel sponsor, clothing sponsor, helmet sponsor, etc, etc.

I'll wager a guess that some sponsors pay enough to essentially cover travel costs, others pay enough for hotels, others pay enough for an athlete to live on and put in the bank. I'm assuming if they win a race or place really well they might get a bonus. And pretty sure that any magazine photo they're in will get some royalty money from each sponsor.

Definitely not like the NFL, but I don't think these guys are particularly hurting.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

monstertiki said:


> All I know is they are underpaid for what they do.


how can you say that if you have no idea what they make? you can say that for someone like a firefighter because a firefighters salary is known. if sam hill is making 5 milllion then he is certainly not underpaid.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

monstertiki said:


> All I know is they are underpaid for what they do.


Come on man, at the end of the day, they get paid to ride a bicycle.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

The few pros that I've known weren't making more then high five figures or low six figures.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jason B. said:


> Come on man, at the end of the day, they get paid to ride a bicycle.


I saw a good quote from Aaron Gwin. The gist was, the top 10 (and probably top 20) guys spend 364 days and 23 hours and 40 minutes training/preparing, and 20 minutes racing per year.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

monstertiki said:


> All I know is they are underpaid for what they do.


You have to remember that they don't pay for any bike equipment. They wont be getting that much from their teams. Most of the money they get will be from competition prizes and from their sponsors.
They don't pay for any travelling if they are racing or going to shoots etc.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

saturnine said:


> how can you say that if you have no idea what they make? you can say that for someone like a firefighter because a firefighters salary is known. if sam hill is making 5 milllion then he is certainly not underpaid.


Sam hill aint makeing no 5 mil. thats for sure....I know one thing for sure,all of your top free riders are way under paid


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i know he's not (actually, i really don't) but it was just an example.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

monstertiki said:


> All I know is they are underpaid for what they do.


I dunno, considering the World Cup, World champs, Sea Otter, National Champs, Crankworx and Opens add up to a few hours riding combined I think they get paid plenty.

I know that ignores the thousands of hours training, promo and the like they also do, but I wouldn't call them underpaid.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> I dunno, considering the World Cup, World champs, Sea Otter, National Champs, Crankworx and Opens add up to a few hours riding combined I think they get paid plenty.
> 
> I know that ignores the thousands of hours training, promo and the like they also do, but I wouldn't call them underpaid.


I'm saying compared to guys like tiger woods, baseball players, nba and nfl players. I mean, Luke walton of the la lakers has a 21 million dollar contract for 4 years... The top dh guys are compensated well, but I think that they deserve more considering the risk they take. Especially when they go to events and compete in stuff like the rampage. So yes the TOP guys do make good money, but when compared to other sports it doesn't seem like its enough. I know their salaries in this niche sport can be directly linked to the public support of the sport. So if public support quadruples, for example, more revenue would be coming in and im sure there income would increase.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

trying to compare salaries of baseball, basketball and football players to mountain bikers is just stupid.
when mountain biking brings in billions of dollars, then maybe we'd see a large increase in their salaries.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

deadatbirth said:


> trying to compare salaries of baseball, basketball and football players to mountain bikers is just stupid.
> *when mountain biking brings in billions of dollars, then maybe we'd see a large increase in their salaries.*





monstertiki said:


> I'm saying compared to guys like tiger woods, baseball players, nba and nfl players. I mean, Luke walton of the la lakers has a 21 million dollar contract for 4 years... The top dh guys are compensated well, but I think that they deserve more considering the risk they take. Especially when they go to events and compete in stuff like the rampage. So yes the TOP guys do make good money, but when compared to other sports it doesn't seem like its enough. *I know their salaries in this niche sport can be directly linked to the public support of the sport. So if public support quadruples, for example, more revenue would be coming in and im sure there income would increase*.


Already noted


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Moozh said:


> I would think that it isnt as lucrative in comparison to most other mainstream sports. I would think a modestly decent bank (sub six figs for most, 6-figs for sponsored types that help develop the next gen models and that have also swung some sweet endorsements by redbull, shimano and the like, 7 figs for the true talents and special-notables, superstars that are the "faces" of the sport..that nobody knows about outside of the sport btw), lots of swag for all and third tier (maybe fourth) poon while out on the circuit (hey, just sayin... no motoGP paddock girl types hanging out in the woods and mountains last I heard).
> 
> I'm totally guessing here btw...'cept for the circuit trimminz..


"Other mainstream sports"? Downhill racing is far from a mainstream sport.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

you guys are delusional. 

Their travel, hotels, bikes, gear, component, mechanics are all covered by their sponsors, which is a huge chunk of change if you factor the race schedule of a pro. 

But raw salary itself? As far as I know the highest paid pro MTBers in the US make less than $50k a year. Why do you think a huge chunk of pros still live at home, or have roomates?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would bet the top guys are pulling in 250k a year or more. I know a few freestyle bmx pros and they are well known, they make a stable living for an average person from their sponsor ships but competition bonuses seem to be the big deal in making their pay exceptional. It seems to vary a lot from sponsor to sponsor as well, contract negotiations etc. Imagine if you have a win/place bonus from 6-10 sponsors, even give a blanket number, $1000 dollars a win from each sponsor, how many races in a year? then the purse for the event. 40-60k a year salary from a set of sponsors plus some or a lot of wins a year? I am sure it can add up quick. Obviously variables change things A LOT, a WC race vs a national race will bring in different purses and bonuses Im sure.

Too many things to equate and too many unknowns, I have heard rumors that names like Mirra and Nyquist pull around a million a year, Rumors... But they are fair name athletes in America. 

It seems as though DH is bigger in Europe than here, basically we are looking at things from within our shoes, there is a lot going on outside them.

I am jealous/envious of anyone who gets to do something so neat and rare for a living, even if it isn't a life long career. I am still doing something I love and am excited about though so I feel very fortunate, also that I get to ride, which is one of my favorite things to do. Basically if you are doing something you love and if you can still afford some of your favorite hobbies and have time for them, you are probably doing as good as most average pros in MTBing.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Diversification is the key. Pick up Red Bull, Rock Star, etc. and your prob set. Think like a biz man like Shandro (pinbike I believe) and Peaty (Royal) and your set as well. Just like your 401K or stock portfolio, diversify and you'll grow.

You guys ever see the special that NBC had on the Flying Tomato (Shaun White) during the Olympics and what he had in his garage? $100K per year doesn't pay for that.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

mudforlunch said:


> you guys are delusional.
> 
> Their travel, hotels, bikes, gear, component, mechanics are all covered by their sponsors, which is a huge chunk of change if you factor the race schedule of a pro.
> 
> But raw salary itself? As far as I know the highest paid pro MTBers in the US make less than $50k a year. Why do you think a huge chunk of pros still live at home, or have roomates?


He's right,and if there mothers a good cook they will never leave...:nono:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man they do it for the free swag


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Diversification is the key. Pick up Red Bull, Rock Star, etc. and your prob set. Think like a biz man like Shandro (pinbike I believe) and Peaty (Royal) and your set as well. Just like your 401K or stock portfolio, diversify and you'll grow.
> 
> You guys ever see the special that NBC had on the Flying Tomato (Shaun White) during the Olympics and what he had in his garage? $100K per year doesn't pay for that.


Shaum white ?? not apples to apple...he's a one off madison ave. icon $$$$
Your average free rider make 1/50th of what shaun white makes,but it is what it is..
I would say its safe to say free riders are the most under paid athlete of any sport,risking life and limbs for $2,500 a contest ...:nono:


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

AMCAT said:


> Shaum white ?? not apples to apple...he's a one off madison ave. icon $$$$
> Your average free rider make 1/50th of what shaun white makes,but it is what it is..
> I would say its safe to say free riders are the most under paid athlete of any sport,risking life and limbs for $2,500 a contest ...:nono:


yeah not really a fair to compare shaun white to any DH rider. Dude owns the olympics, is sponsored by target, redbull, and burton, and many other giant companies. he has signature everything(two shoe sponsors?) and a few video games under his name. you really can't compare him to anyone except maybe pre-controversy Tiger Woods or Tony Hawk. dude is a marketing machine.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

why does a snowboarder need his own shoe?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

saturnine said:


> why does a snowboarder need his own shoe?


Because he can? He used to be a pro skateboarder too. Maybe they're trying to use his name in that market too.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

everyone needs shoes, a bunch of moto guys have shoe sponsors too. and yeah, he's won quite a few vert contests, only guy trying(and coming close) to 1080s on a skateboard


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

He needs a shoe because kids buy shoes if white puts his signature on it. And he gets paid for that.

People shouldn't think high 5 figs/low 6 figs as a bad thing or underpaid. Who here if they are a professional in the same pay range (I am) would *NOT* swap the current gig for racing bikes? Anyone? Didn't think so. Spend wisely and you'll end a 10 year career with a paid for house somewhere in the mountains, some bikes and incredible memories. Position yourself well and you'll be doing testing, demos, teaching clinics or otherwise still involved with the industry after "retirement". 

Don't shed a tear for the poor underpaid pro-athletes.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

i was thinking the exact same thing. but the mountain bike industry is too small a sport unlike road bikes, no big media coverage, and even then yould have to accomplish some incredible feit like winning the tour de france 7 times and recover, and add cancer to the mix and you get to use your name on all types of products, cha ching on licsensing. other than that your a person that has life figured out and live a simple life, cause i dont have the balls to do it.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

t shirts and tires.
some even get insurance.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> Spend wisely and you'll end a 10 year career with a paid for house somewhere in the mountains, some bikes and incredible memories. Position yourself well and you'll be doing testing, demos, teaching clinics or otherwise still involved with the industry after "retirement".
> 
> Don't shed a tear for the poor underpaid pro-athletes.


This.

The top guys are living comfortably if they're smart with money, but they're by no means millionaires. I imagine it's the lifestyle that makes it all worthwhile.

It all comes down to how much revenue is generated by the athlete for whatever sponors he/she has.

For example, Sam Hill wins and Specialized sells more Demos. Shaun White wins and kids buy more video games. Anyone that's spent time in a Best Buy this holiday season will know that there's way more of a demand for video games than DH bikes. If this is true, then Shaun's worth more (way more in terms of dollars) to his sponsor than Sam and it's got nothing to do with talent.

Companies will spend money to make money.


----------

